# Casio F-91W



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

My dad bought me one when I was 12 and I loved it, I couldnt take it of my wrist.

Had it for 18 years and it never let me down. But it stopped working last week, even with a new battery, not bad for an Â£8 watch bought in 1992 

So I got a new one today, I couldn`t resist it, must be the nostalgia.

I have alot of really nice watches but this plain and simple wee casio will always have a place in my heart :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

If there isn't a pic, it doesn't exist


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Citiz said:


> My dad bought me one when I was 12 and I loved it, I couldnt take it of my wrist.
> 
> Had it for 18 years and it never let me down. But it stopped working last week, even with a new battery, not bad for an Â£8 watch bought in 1992
> 
> ...


hi,

I thought I check if you had `AC` ed the watch before giving up on it, even though I'm aware of having to do this after a battery change on a lot of casio's I still often forget, must be old age.

wookie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you know who also has (or had) one of these??... Take a look at his wrist...


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

didnt think he had good taste :tongue2:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

wookie said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > My dad bought me one when I was 12 and I loved it, I couldnt take it of my wrist.
> ...


Ahhh perform an AC reset that could have been the problem :wallbash:

do you have to do that with all Casio`s when replacing the battery?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Citiz said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > Citiz said:
> ...


Hi,

Not all, but most. I have owned dozens of casio's over the years and only one was without this feature. It's also got me loads of cheap boot fair buys knowing this as people tend to think the watch is toast if a new battery does not fix it. fingers crossed you now have two f91w's :thumbsup:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

wookie said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > wookie said:
> ...


Thanks Wookie thats a good heads up I come across a Casio in a carboot sale. I still cant get my old F91W working, but I might take it to my local watchmakers to have a look, would like to have it working again :thumbsup:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sure I had one of these when I was a kid... It's funny to compare them to a G-Shock like a Gulfman. Can someone do a comparison shot of the F-91W and a G-Shock?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Openended said:


> I'm sure I had one of these when I was a kid... It's funny to compare them to a G-Shock like a Gulfman. Can someone do a comparison shot of the F-91W and a G-Shock?


No one has big enough lens to get them both at the same time in the same frame


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I had one of these when I was a kid... It's funny to compare them to a G-Shock like a Gulfman. Can someone do a comparison shot of the F-91W and a G-Shock?
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Citiz said:


>


Ok, Citiz gets the prize for the "Man with the bigger lens"! :thumbsup:


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

It must be a rite of passage! This was also my first digital watch, inherited from my brother when he got a Tag.

It's a classic.


----------

